# 32800 and Climbing



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Who is still going? Some pretty good rollers today I'm sure.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

I ain't scared. My boat just glide like a leaf fallen on the river. I'm sure them rollers are extreme but fortunately fish is schooling well away from those roller and far away from the cable. So its still all good. Just stay away from the cable and it'll be OK :blush: At this point I should be more worried about loosing an anchor to a tree if you ain't got the spot lock. They'll be busting shads all in and around them trees.
I was out there at 50,000 and never even turn on the bilge pump.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Bruce you don't count! You ain't skered


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

WOW - may need to rethink the dam for this weekend.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Karl It'll still be smooth as a baby bottom. Just don't go near the cable.


----------



## Chunknwind (Jul 28, 2015)

I was down there Monday morning fishing over by the tree's. The horn sounded about 10:30 there were guys up by the cable they got back in a hurry didn't want no part of that.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

It is smooth at 64000 cfs also. The last time I was fishing at 64000 cfs the fish were going crazy but the person I was with was SKEERED. He also uses those spinning reels made for women. It can be awesome catching for those that know how and those that will respect the flow.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Mattsfishin said:


> It is smooth at 64000 cfs also. The last time I was fishing at 64000 cfs the fish were going crazy but the person I was with was SKEERED. He also uses those spinning reels made for women. It can be awesome catching for those that know how and those that will respect the flow.


Matt I know exactly who you referring to. We need to take him down there strap him to the front seat and make him fish at 60'000 release. Only way he will over come this fear.:laughing:
And yes you are so right. Respect the river. Know your limits.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

You Dam right I was SKEERED. The boat was going in circles around the anchor. We were fishing in the down stream flow and the up flow back to the Dam.

SKEERY stuff there.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Gofish2day said:


> You Dam right I was SKEERED. The boat was going in circles around the anchor. We were fishing in the down stream flow and the up flow back to the Dam.
> 
> SKEERY stuff there.


Cmon Karl. Going down the Grand Canyon on a tube is 10 times scary than this. What say we go down there and do it one more time. You know Matt ain't gonna stop making fun of you till you redeem your self.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

You floor Commandos will get plenty of chances in the next month.
It will be well over 40,000 in the next few days and this is just the start of the big Dallas T storm season.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

You floor Commandos will get plenty of chances in the next month.
It will be well over 40,000 in the next few days and this is just the start of the big Dallas T storm season.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Mattsfishin said:


> It is smooth at 64000 cfs also. The last time I was fishing at 64000 cfs the fish were going crazy but the person I was with was SKEERED. He also uses those spinning reels made for women. It can be awesome catching for those that know how and those that will respect the flow.





Gofish2day said:


> You Dam right I was SKEERED. *The boat was going in circles around the anchor. *We were fishing in the down stream flow and the up flow back to the Dam.
> 
> SKEERY stuff there.


That means you must have been in a big eddy, which is almost always good for white bass. 

Would I have been skeered? Absolutely yes under those circumstances.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Learn to read the currents . That's why I have so much confident.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Had to leave too much water


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Reload SS I cannot see the pic


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

fishinganimal said:


> Reload SS I cannot see the pic


I think there is a problem right now with images, but the Mods are aware and working on it.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Trying again


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Its not you SS it is IT issues with the site


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

In that case it's a picture of a 250 yellowfin tuna,lol!
No really it's a beautiful view Susan and I have from room on the beach at n padre.


----------



## Chunknwind (Jul 28, 2015)

Do a cannon ball in the pool Loy ,from poolside not your balcony. LOL.


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

Loy you might want to get that stuff out of the back of your truck. I know how the kids love to play that "cooler hooping" game down there and your cooler may be down the road before you know it. You both have fun and enjoy your time away.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Fished it yesterday via Kayak. I'm sure I caught a limit, but most fish were 11-12" long with some 13" mixed in. It started out almost every cast would have a small fish. I didn't start keeping the smaller ones until I realized there weren't many big ones feeding. It was pretty slow overall. Think they need some time to adjust to the water levels. Kept 15, fished from 1pm-4pm.


----------



## Whitetrash_Kalob (Apr 11, 2016)

I am thinking about hitting it up in the early morning so hopefully there will be more action, if not I will just go on down river and see what i can find.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

38300 ^^^^^^^^^^ X 7.48 gallons per c/f = 286484 gallons per second Texas better be glad its got the Trinity River!!


----------



## Whitetrash_Kalob (Apr 11, 2016)

fishinganimal said:


> 38300 ^^^^^^^^^^ X 7.48 gallons per c/f = 286484 gallons per second Texas better be glad its got the Trinity River!!


Dang that is a lot of water!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

shadslinger said:


> In that case it's a picture of a 250 yellowfin tuna,lol!
> No really it's a beautiful view Susan and I have from room on the beach at n padre.


Someone keep an eye on the saltwater forum!


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Very cool picture 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

That does look like a great hotel.
100% rain...Dam flowing big time. Might as well go rent movies....
Conroe ?


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Gofish2day said:


> That does look like a great hotel.
> 100% rain...Dam flowing big time. Might as well go rent movies....
> Conroe ?


You can still go somewhere to rent movies? That's it. I'm growing my mullet back out and getting my Reebok pumps out of storage...practicing my pop-locking at lunch. Heh. I keed. I keed.

I don't pop-lock...I windmill.


----------



## Live_Flyway_Action (Dec 3, 2013)

Went out this afternoon. The current is strong and waves are rolling. Decided not to launch since I was by myself. Tons of small whites hitting anything just about every cast. One boat at the cable, couldn't tell if they were catching them or not. Luckily the rain held off but sure was windy.

Still do able with a larger boat/pontoon or a strong trolling motor that can lock on a position. Water in s deep and current is strong underneath the top. My lure would end up way out the original cast line. 

Be safe out there and good luck!


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

47000 cfs


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Entire trees are ROLLING down Kickapoo this morning and the no wake bouy is laid over, this bad boy is rolling today.:headknock


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Another pounding to the north load up the ark!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

WOW! in post #11 I said it would get over 40,000 cfs. Now it is over 68,000 cfs this afternoon. You guys must of had an epic local rain in the last two days. The upper gauges do not YET show any increase flow rate.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Sunbeam,

Epic fails to adequately describe. Was going river fishing Wednesday but was awakened by huge storm which took out trees, power, and probably some roofs here. We were without power until Friday...then this morning another frogstrangler. My rain gauge is overflowing...would guess at least 10 inches just this week alone.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm guessing close to 5 inches on Kickapoo Saturday morning before all was said and done. Ducktracker said he has 4 inches in his rain gauge about 8:30am.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Yep ended with 4.5 inches on this side of 190


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saved (Feb 1, 2014)

I ended up with 5.9 inches. The flow at the dam is currently 68200 cfs. My guess is that the lake got around 10 or 12 inches as the lake draws the rain in. 
I have some storm damage, electrical at the pole, so it will be a few days before I can get out there as I have to set a new pole.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Crazy weather pattern. This front is supposed to back up tomorrow. Who knows whats next


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

It is getting very hard to stay optimistic with the "water is life" angle. I am beginning to think that if it ever clears up enough for slabbin' that by then the water will be so warm that the thermocline will set in 2 weeks later.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

White bass have forgotten what a slab is.
I'm wondering if these new fish from up river found the white bass areas of Livingston yet.
They may all being swept through the gates as soon as they arrive.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

At 68200 its prime for Bruce. Striper report tomorrow!


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

It sure is blowing now - WOW 

Who wants to join me in Trinity bay this weekend for some great stripper and white bass action........


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Gofish2day said:


> It sure is blowing now - WOW
> 
> Who wants to join me in Trinity bay this weekend for some great stripper and white bass action........


Im game. I haven't fished with anyone that has a Stripper pole on board. I wonder if I will be able to focus enough to catch any fish???:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

There goes the neighborhood!


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

fishinganimal said:


> At 68200 its prime for Bruce. Striper report tomorrow!


Ha!! You funny :joy: I ain't scared.. I would do it, but I got options man. I got Dam that is releasing 4,000cfs calling my name. You can come too if you want.:laughing:


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Im game. I haven't fished with anyone that has a Stripper pole on board. I wonder if I will be able to focus enough to catch any fish???:rotfl::rotfl:


Never gets old, :rotfl:

Man I can't leave you guys for a few days to do some surf relaxing and look what happens, 68200! :walkingsm

The beach was flooded up to almost the dunes, no 2 wheel driving anywhere. Wind was fierce, but we had a good time and hated to come home.
Especially after seeing 68200!!!!
I was hoping to box a bunch of whiting this size, but it was too tough for this old 2cooer. 36 to 42 mph south winds the whole time.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

shadslinger said:


> Never gets old, :rotfl:
> 
> Man I can't leave you guys for a few days of surf relaxing and look what happens, 68200! :walkingsmThe beach was flooded up to almost the dunes, no 2 wheel driving anywhere. Wind was fierce, but we had a good time and hated to come home.
> Especially after seeing 68200!!!!


Haha. Those are some good looking Whiting.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

That looks rough out there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I have caught some big ones like that fat one in the past there, Malaquite beach in particular, but earlier in the year like February and March. 
While there a potential customer called for a trip.
He laughed when I told him I was there for some surf fishing, and said , " you ain't had had much luck uh, lol!"
I was ignorant of the spring tides that run high and make for very poor surf fishing and flood the beach.
Dang, I was like a LL white bass troller in January with a 10' diver, lol!
You are never too old to learn about fishing. 
We did have a great time time and it was hard to come back.
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1887834
The water was beautiful despite 40+ mph south wind.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Welcome back. Bruce says over 60k is no problem!! You might can cast from the fish cleaning table soon!


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

63400 who's counting at this point!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I am too smart to try my hand at any thing above whatever looks dangerous.
I have backed down to the east ramp when the discharge was not even close to what it is now and turned around when the wind was piling waves into the ramp. You can sink one darn near on the trailer when it's like that.
So I took it easy and did some cat fishing in the lake with the shad run.
Pretty good fishing, action was steady and I kept three good 2# blues and dressed them whole to fry.
And two three pound drums for bait. 
63400 that is something. When will it end?
The water on the south end is still looking fair and I did see white bass over green lights this morning.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Back to the coast but it is getting fresher by the day as well. And you didn't cast to the green lights SS?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I did catch few small white bass 8" bouncing a slab in front of the them big ones did not hit me


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Tandem rig a couple sassy shad in the green light twitch em through. They will smash it I bet


----------

